# SGM Parker's Final Resting Place



## seca2man (Oct 1, 2006)

Fellow Kenpoist:

Can anyone tell me where Master Parker was laid to rest? I just returned from a vacation in Oahu and I had meant to look up this bit of information so that I could perhaps visit his final resting place and pay my respects. I go to Hawaii for vacation almost every year and it just dawned on me that maybe he was laid to rest in the Honolulu area.

Grateful for any information

Sean


----------



## Big Pat (Oct 1, 2006)

SGM Parker is in Forest Lawn Memorial Park in Los Angeles. Check out some of the tribute sites, one used to show a photo of the gravesite. 

EKP RIP
Big Pat


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Oct 1, 2006)

Big Pat said:


> SGM Parker is in Forest Lawn Memorial Park in Los Angeles. Check out some of the tribute sites, one used to show a photo of the gravesite.
> 
> EKP RIP
> Big Pat


 
Better luck in Glendale, than Burbank.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 1, 2006)

There is a picture of the gravesite on the Ed Parker Tribute site sponsored by the IKCA - http://www.edparkertribute.com


----------

